# WTB: Seiko MM300



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB: Seiko MM300*


View Advert


I am after that Seiko. Cash or trade.

Thanks




*Advertiser*




mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

